# Fall scads anyone!



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey everyone,

The last meeting we had was in July I think, and it seems that all the other groups are getting together for the fall. I think us SCADS guys need to stay on top! I wish I could host, but my wife has a weird phobia about a bunch of dudes over the house. But lets get this thread going and see what we come up with.


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Im down to go to a fall SCADS.


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

Count me in as usual. As long as it's after 5 pm on a weekend I'm there. If anyone has abis make vent, our a female basti and want to trade let me know.


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

I'm in, may have some froglets available.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Been thinking the same thing myself. A meet sometime Nov-Jan would be great.


----------



## Minichilired (Jul 9, 2010)

I am new to scads but would love to attend fall scads


----------



## Reefer420 (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm in as well, we are due for another meet.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm up for it. I like the early evenings on a weekend as well.


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Cool looks like this thread is going somwhere. Im still trying to talk my wife into letting me host, but in the meantime do we have any volunteers?


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

I am game and willing to host again. Dec 4 sat early evening till ...... looks good. Let me know what works for you all.


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

I am in as long as it is on a Saturday. I know it is a long ways a away but December 4 sounds good Jason. I hope I don't have anything come up for that date in the meantime.


----------



## theglassfrog (Sep 6, 2009)

hey jason im actually going to show up this time so ill be there for sure since your less than an hour away. ill probably have some more auratus froglets again if you or someone at the meeting wants to trade


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

There we have it! Thanks Jason for hosting. Dec 4th sounds like a plan! So since we got that squared away, what's everyone bringing! Lol!


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Sounds good I can most likely bring 5-10 leucs and about 5-10 orange lamasi.


----------



## milez803 (Jun 10, 2009)

would be nice to attend another meeting, especially its local this time for me!


milez


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks Jason. That is an easy drive for me.

I don't know exactly what I'll have by Dec. 4th, but right now I have 16 leucs (a couple w/very interesting patterns) and 3-4 mancreeks. I will likely bring a few plant cuttings as well.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

We'll be there.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Nice choice of dates Jason  Won't be able to make this one, that's my wife's due date for our daughter. That being said...

If anybody is in need of fruit fly culture kits, media or excelsior let me know and I can get them to Jason to have at the meeting. I also have a ton of Costa Rican auratus, azureus, leucs (3-10 months old), a few F1 green sips, a couple imitators, a micro spot blue auratus and maybe a few other goodies. If anyone is interested let me know as far in advance as possible so I can get them to Jason prior to the meet.


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

If anyone can bring termites or has a good source where they can get them I would buy some from them. Thanks.


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

I hope to make it to this one.

should have the following available

Pums: Mancreeks, Chiriqui Grande, Solarte, Colons, Orange Bastis, Red Bastis, Cayos

Imitator pair

Chazuta (Huallga Valley) intermedius

Taboga auratus, Kahlua (camoflauge) auratus, Nicaraguans

Luec sub adults

Red Vittatus

Thanks
Eric


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks Jsaon for hosting again. I really want to come and maybe pick up a Christmas present for myself Colleen


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

no vanzos eric?


----------



## DDean (May 16, 2007)

I would really like to make my first SCADS meeting and meet everyone. So far it looks open and I'm coming.

Dean


----------



## kheckeroth (Dec 28, 2008)

I'll come, would also like termites if anyone has a hookup =).


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Seems theres going to be quite a few people going. This will be great.


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

I agree with u Jon! This is gonna be a good turnout! If anyone wants any cork bark, broms or supplies let me know. I will also have a few azerues froglets and my two females iquito vent and french guyana vent.


----------



## verybadcow (Aug 6, 2010)

Well if this is open to all, then count me in. I'll be looking forward to picking up a few things, probably more than I should. I am also considering buying a couple of Tropical Ecos tanks from Todd here, anyone interested in maybe a group buy to save money on shipping? I am fairly sure that the pallet cost for shipping would be a lot less than UPS. Send me a PM if interested and I'll find out the specifics, you can find more info on his site Poison Dart Frogs for Sale | Buy Dart Frogs | Dart Frog Breeder regarding the tanks. Anyone have any personal experience regarding these tanks?


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Does anyone that goes to the meets do Ball pythons?


----------



## weapon_X (Aug 3, 2010)

Yeah I keep a few BP's. You working with any morphs?


JJhuang said:


> Does anyone that goes to the meets do Ball pythons?


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Currently got 1.0 pastel 1.0 pastel mojave .1 pin .1 spider .1 axanthic .1 epic mojave, . 1 albino. Looking for more females or looking to trade some
Frogs or crested geckos . Or I am looking to buy some more


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I just came up on 2 36" 4 shelve wire racks. If anyone wants them let me know? Im selling them for $40 ea.


----------



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

Where in SoCal is this happening?


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

Near Pamona.


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

The meeting is at my house Sat Dec 4th evening till.................
I am in La Verne, 91750 near the Los Angeles County Fairgrounds/ Fairplex. 
I am between the I-10/I-210/I-57.


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Anyone looking for Luecs(9ish) or Orange Lamasi(5-10) or Bean beetles.


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

I guess I will put what I will be looking for. If anyone has what I list let me know. I will also list what I can bring as of right now. 

Looking for:
Male Powder Blue, Adult Bakhuis, Matecho/Regina/Giant Orange, Female New River, Female Green Sip, Adult Citronella

I will bring: 
Female Azureus, G & B Auratus Sub Adults, Probable Cobalt Pair, 1 Male New River to trade for female if someone has one


----------



## Minichilired (Jul 9, 2010)

Anyone going to Pasadena herp show next weekend


----------



## verybadcow (Aug 6, 2010)

I was planning to, maybe even picking up some things if I find anything of interest.


----------



## milez803 (Jun 10, 2009)

wonder if there gonna be any frog vendor at the pasadena herp show..i wouldn't mind stopping by to check it out.


----------



## verybadcow (Aug 6, 2010)

Towards the bottom of the HERP WORLD EXPO page there seems to be a few vendors that would likely bring some with them.


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

I went to the Anaheim Reptile Show this past September and was disappointed that there was only 1 vendor selling dart frogs and he only had a few (small guys). Spent $14.00 looking at tons of snakes, geckos,lizards and larger size frogs (other than datrs), like pac-man. A vareity of cork bark and wood from vendors is what I did end up purchasing. I believe the Pasadena Show is only a year or two old, so it may not be as big as the Anaheim Show which did have a hugh vendor turn-out. Just not the dart frog vendors.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

If anyone is interested, we can bring:
4 well started Solarte (4-7 months oow)
4-5 panguana juveniles
4 variabilis juveniles
Subadult female cobalt
Any plants, supplies, conversion kits from the website.


----------



## sktdvs (Nov 1, 2010)

is it open to anyone? 

i belong to 2 reef clubs, but no dart clubs. been darting since 2000. from los angeles. thanks

i may have some 40G vertical oceanic lizard lounges for sale. maybe trade if anyone has interest.


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

Open to all....... Just pm me for directions


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

It looks like I should make it to the meet! 

I have four FG Dwarf Cobalt froglets available also I have a probable/proven pair available, Please PM me for more info and what not. Thanks,

-Mike-


----------



## DDean (May 16, 2007)

Anyone coming to the meeting and bringing Nikitas. I have a lone adult (possible male) and would like to pair it with another.

Thanks
Dean


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

no adult nikitas, I do have froglets available. 

For the meeting I will have froglets: nikita; cits; azureus; nominant leucs; F2 BG banded leucs ; F1 BG yellow leucs ; yellowbacks; Patricias; CR auratus; a few others just need to go through the grow out tanks.

Will also have tropical springtails; micro and blue springtails available. Various plant cuttings as well as tropical moss.

If you need directions for the Dec 4th meeting shoot me a pm or an email. My zip is 91750.

Jason


----------



## Minichilired (Jul 9, 2010)

It's getting close 
What is everybody gonna bring?
Gotta see how much money I need to bring


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

I should have a few leucs, Maybe 3+ orange lamasi. Some broms, a few bean beetle cultures.


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

I will have 2 or three el dorado froglets and a couple man creek froglets. Both have very nice coloring.


----------



## theglassfrog (Sep 6, 2009)

ive got 5 turqoise and bronze auratus 2-6 months oow if anyone is interested otherwise im just coming to mingle and get some plants


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

I will be bringing a ton of plant clippings and potted plants as well. If anyone is interested in cork bark panels let me know and I will bring some also.


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Are the cork barks like those huge ones you had for 10$? If so I will take 2 andre


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Yeah, maybe about 2 to 3 inches smaller but I do have a fairly large piece right now. But I will bring two for ya!

-Andre


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

coxdre123 said:


> I will be bringing a ton of plant clippings and potted plants as well. If anyone is interested in cork bark panels let me know and I will bring some also.


I would like a piece or two from you as well. I will also be purchasing plant clipping and broms from sellers that have them. Will be in the process of making 3 vivs (12" by 12" by 18" Exo's). I am stoked!!


----------



## Reefer420 (Oct 18, 2009)

I have 5+ o.lamasi and 2 or 3 FG vents available if anyone's interested. I'll also be bringing some driftwood pieces and magnolia leaves as well.


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Awesome thanks andre


coxdre123 said:


> Yeah, maybe about 2 to 3 inches smaller but I do have a fairly large piece right now. But I will bring two for ya!
> 
> -Andre


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Ok Collen I will bring you 2 pieces as well. My pieces are perfect for 12x12x18 tanks. Any other takers?


----------



## andred82vert (Apr 8, 2008)

its too bad this starts at 5pm. I have to work at 4  oh well, maybe next time


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Does anyone have a Exo-Terra stand for a 18" by 18" by 24" high that is used (cheaper to buy)? Just finished a tank and wanted to display it in my computer room. I have access to a rack, but would prefer a stand. Doesn't even have to be a Exo product, just need a stand with those dimensions. PM me if you have something. Thanks.....Colleen


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

Anyone have any Terribilis or Bi Color that they might bring to sell? Any age. and any morph with the Terribilis.


----------



## sktdvs (Nov 1, 2010)

Nate,

i got an email for a guy whos got a bicolor for $30 i think. if youre interested email me and ill get you his info - [email protected]

as far as the exo i may have to hold up because i got in a pretty bad wreck as of this morning.


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

I have some tanks I can bring if anyone is interested. If you would like pics just pm me. 
- 12 x 12 x 18 Exo- Terra fully planted: $65 w/light hood
- 10g fully planted driftwood and all: $55
- 20g Visionarium fully planted front slide opening tank (excellent condition):$150 OBO


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Im going to need some mag leaves. Need about 20$ worth. Whoever can supply me with the most ill buy from you. Im setting up a 40 gal for some mints. Or I can trade you a leucomela froglet.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

JJhuang said:


> Im going to need some mag leaves. Need about 20$ worth. Whoever can supply me with the most ill buy from you. Im setting up a 40 gal for some mints. Or I can trade you a leucomela froglet.


I'll be bringing several gallon bags of pre-cleaned oak and mag leaves. $5/bag oak $6/bag mag.


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

I was going to bring some mag leaves, but it looks like Dane got it covered. I will take 2 bags of the oak leaves Dane! ;D

-Andre


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Almost forgot. I still have one 36" wide 4 tier rack available. Willing to trade or will sell for $40. Let me know? I also have an 18x18x18 zoomed tank with glass top for trade or sell for $20. 

-Andre


----------



## sktdvs (Nov 1, 2010)

Im looking for: 

- looking for microfauna cultures: iso, springs, termites, beetles so forth
- maybe fruit fly cultures, or even fruit fly kits
- black film canisters

I've got mag and oak leaves for trade, if not cash


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

I wanted to let everyone know that I also have a great looking reduced pattern Yellowback probable pair available for a good deal!!! Please PM me for more details. 

Most likely I will also bring up a probable pair of Dwarf Cobalts, not the proven pair (Sorry to those that PM me about that).


Looks like we are going to have some new faces and a good turn out, Can't wait!!! 

Edit: I wanted to add that I still have for 4 Dwarf Cobalt froglets available.

-Mike-


----------



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

Anyone have a proven female O. Lamasi?

I'd really prefer proven but I may be willing to take unproven if the price is right.


I probably can't make the scads but maybe we can set something up. Someone could pick them up for me or something.


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

hey guys looking foward this weekend. Im looking for a plant specifically named monolina primuliflora. Ill be grateful if anyone had two of those i could buy from them. 

other then that im looking to get several other plants including neo broms.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

dendrothusiast said:


> hey guys looking foward this weekend. Im looking for a plant specifically named monolina primuliflora. Ill be grateful if anyone had two of those i could buy from them.
> 
> other then that im looking to get several other plants including neo broms.


I don't know how much you know about M. primuliflora, but it is a pretty big plant. Too big for a viv less than 40 or 50 gal. Sorry, I don't have it, but I have seen it.


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

phender said:


> I don't know how much you know about M. primuliflora, but it is a pretty big plant. Too big for a viv less than 40 or 50 gal. Sorry, I don't have it, but I have seen it.


trust, theyre both for a biiig tank. I've been waiting for blackjungle to resupply them but it's been awhile. I got tired of waiting and already ordered a few other plants from them.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

dendrothusiast said:


> trust, theyre both for a biiig tank. I've been waiting for blackjungle to resupply them but it's been awhile. I got tired of waiting and already ordered a few other plants from them.


Check with Kartuz. He will likely have them more often than Black Jungle. They show as "out of stock", but that doesn't always mean that they are. Its worth a phone call.
Kartuz Greenhouses: Monolina primulafolius


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

phender thank you so much for that link! They have a nice amount of plants I'm very interested in. 

I've been meaning to take a trip down to san deigo anyways, it'd be a great chance to hand pick some real beauties.


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

Here are pictures of the three El Dorado froglets I will be bringing with me on Saturday. They are about 4 month otw f1's and the parents are sndf. Lots of variation coming form them.


----------



## Bananaman (Mar 21, 2009)

Looking forward to this meeting! Ill be looking for some plants and springs. I have a couple azureus available if anyone is interested. Also have a bunch of moss (several types) from manuran that have been a little neglected sitting in ziplocs for weeks that I need to unload.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Along with a few plant cuttings I will be bringing these two leuc juvies.
I know most of you already have leucs, but I thought these two had interesting patterns and someone might be interested.
The first one has a neat heart/arrowhead shaped head marking.
The second has a cool pattern and is very symmetrical.

Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

That second froglet looks pretty rad


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

If anyone has Bi Colors or any Terribilis morph of any age I would be interested. PM with details.


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey red I'm planning on getting 5 mints from a board member like mid December ish. I am getting them shipped. If your interested I think he might have a few more. Just pm me


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

Just an update on what I will be bringing to the meeting. I have 2 sub adult bribri and 3 colons, some orange lamasi, proven male leucomela, probable female leucs, female vent, proven male basti orange and proven male basti red, aswell as some manzaniya driftwood,mag leafs and some other stuff. If interested in anything send me a pm or an email. Cya all Saturday!


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Well it looks like I'm gonna be able to make it after all. Looking forward to seeing all of you again. Here is what I have that I can bring. PM me if you see anything that you want.

Leucs- 4 about 10 months old, tons 3-4 months old, 1 calling male.
Azureus- 6-10 around 3 months old.
Cost Rican auratus- 1 about 7-8 months old, 5-6 around 3 months old.
Imitators-1 calling male, 3 about 2 months old.
Blue micro spot auratus- 1 adult (2+ years old) probable female
Azureus proven pair
F1 green sipaliwini tincs- 6 juvies between 4-5 months old.
3 very young Santa Isabel Anthonyi (around 1 month)

Also have some tads. PM with questions

Non frog free plant cuttings. Mixed assortment, can do grab bags or individual plants. Begonia cuttings, creeping ficus, odds and ends (mostly unsure of names)

Fly culture kits, cups, lids, media, excelsior, etc. 

Let me know what else you may be looking for. 

See everybody Sat!


----------



## Bananaman (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey Brian do you have any Philodendron Wend Imbe available? If so I'd like to buy 1 or 2 of them.

And those 2 leucs are pretty sweet Phil especially that 2nd one.


----------

